

Can feds be fired for adultery? Feds search AM leak - BDGC
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/federal-eye/wp/2015/08/25/can-feds-be-fired-for-adultery-the-government-is-combing-through-thousands-of-e-mail-addresses-that-turned-up-in-the-ashley-madison-leak/

======
markbnj
I suspect they're more interested in who might potentially be blackmailed.

